# BREAKING - "DIRECTV WILL CHARGE EXTRA $99 FOR HD BROADCAST ON NFL Sunday Ticket"



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Thats right it will cost $219 for NFL ST for all the SD broadcast but an ADDITIONAL $99 for the HD Games for a Grand total of $318!! 
See link:
http://finance.yahoo.com/mp#dtv

Website's info:


> 11:55AM DIRECTV adds premium service to Sunday Ticket; charges $99 extra for games in HDTV (DTV) 14.75 +0.01:Co has released pricing information for this yrs version of NFL Sunday Ticket. The company will be charging $219 for a package that includes all games in standard definition. They have also announced (via their web-site) that they will have a premium add on for this season that will run customers $99 on top of the cost for the standard package. This package includes a couple of new features but it also is the only way for a DTV sub to get games broadcast in HDTV via DirecTV. Last season there was no extra charge for HDTV games. This premium pricing should be seen as a positive development in the eyes of the analyst community but for those DTV subs that were "early adopters" of their HDTV service it may be seen as a slap in the face.


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Is it possible to just purchase the HD games?


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

juan ellitinez said:


> Is it possible to just purchase the HD games?


 :nono2: NOPE! You *MUST* subscribe to the Basic NFLST pack in order to get the ST HD pack which is an additional $99 :eek2:


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

Well I just re-upped for this year Basic ST+HD ST. Is the price steep?? Yep IMO the ST HD should be included for returning subs but apparently wont be. But having the HD games last year spoiled me to the point I have no plans to cancel. (Early bird discount for returning ST subs stays at $199 or a 4-pay of $49.75). Called earlier to make sure they had me in the system as a returning ST sub (They hadn't so as a result was on the phone for about an hour to get that sorted out. Made sure they corrected the fact that I am in fact a returning ST sub so I could get the returning early-bird then I added the $99 HD part)


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

juan ellitinez said:


> Is it possible to just purchase the HD games?


 

Yes! I don't blame you for not wanting to pay for the SD feed when all you want is the HD. In fact, you can order the NFL games in HD, but without the audio, for just $79/season. You should be able to pick up free game audio feeds from your local AM radio stations using a transistor radio. It won't be in surround, but why pay 20 bucks just for separation, right?


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

http://www.directvsports.com/Subscriptions/

http://www.directvsports.com/Subscriptions/NFLSundayTicket/


----------



## weirdude2304 (Oct 9, 2004)

Will this include the ability to chose between 7 different camera angles as was hyped up when the new deal was announced last fall?
thanks


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

weirdude2304 said:


> Will this include the ability to chose between 7 different camera angles as was hyped up when the new deal was announced last fall?
> thanks


That feature is not mentioned.

http://www.directvsports.com/Subscriptions/NFLSundayTicket/SuperFan/


----------



## weirdude2304 (Oct 9, 2004)

what happened to that feature? I would gladly buy the extra $99 package if it includes that feature. I still might buy it but i would definitely get it if it included that feature.


----------



## loudo (Mar 24, 2005)

That made up my mind to cancel. There isn't a sport in the world worth that kind of money. Looks like DirecTV is getting as greedy as the players and owners, in sucking every dollar out of the fans they can. 

They need to let Dish & Cable carry the games to break up the DirecTv monopoly on football.

:nono:


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Nick said:


> Yes! I don't blame you for not wanting to pay for the SD feed when all you want is the HD. In fact, you can order the NFL games in HD, but without the audio, for just $79/season. You should be able to pick up free game audio feeds from your local AM radio stations using a transistor radio. It won't be in surround, but why pay 20 bucks just for separation, right?


When i watch football I usually turn down the sound and listen to sunday drive on sirius!!! They have the local announcers and make watching the game much more enjoyable. So yes I would subscribe to HD games with no audio!!!  :lol:


----------



## ravinpat (Jan 20, 2004)

Hi I live in Philly and have been subscribing to the ticket for a few years, I now get NY FOX for my HD. Do you think they would black out the NY FOX on NFL Game Day, I am about ready to say screw the ticket if they are going to charge 100.00 more per year for HD.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

It would be interesting to see if when they get HD locals up, whether they would black out the HD local broadcasts of NFL football games."...it also is the only way for a DTV sub to get games broadcast in HDTV via DirecTV." I can see them blacking out NY/LA HD distants but if they go blacking out HD locals and people can't even watch their own local games in HD without paying $300+, then there will be a lot of irate customers.

I can see cable companys saying "Directv wants to force you to spend $300 even if all you want to see is your local NFL games in HD, which you get for free on cable"


----------



## ravinpat (Jan 20, 2004)

I think I am done subscribing to it then, I think its to much to have to 319.00 a year for the ticket.


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Aug 13, 2002)

I don't think I can get this one past the wife... $20 a week is too much. That stinks too. And if I'm not staying with Sunday Ticket, it's probably time to start considering other options for service providers. I really wish the NFL would end the exclusive agreement with DirecTV...


----------



## bluevoyager (Jun 29, 2003)

The is no way I am paying $99 extra for HD. This is total BS! If directv wants to keep raising prices like this and playing games, I will cancel in a heartbeat. Last year I couldnt get some of my teams games in HD anyway because a local station broadcast the game. They need to get their act together as far as HD anyway.


----------



## chewey (Jul 28, 2004)

If you live in an area where you can pick up CBS, FOX, ABC in HD OTA, then that gives you at least 5 games per week to watch in HD. 2 of those games will be broadcast at the same time. That's not too bad for free TV programming. If you get ESPN HD then that is one more game you can watch.

Now for most poor saps who can't get their locals in HD, they are stuck with just one HD game per week, the ESPN HD game. Those people aren't just getting a slap in the face, its more like a kick to the groin.

The only way Directv and the NFL will get a clue that this is way overpriced is if people stop subsribing to the package. At the very least peole should refuse to pay the $99 upgrade fee.


----------



## Mike D-CO5 (Mar 12, 2003)

I am so glad I don't care about sports. That is much as a receiver every year to watch football and you don't even get your team because of new black out rules. I glad I love movies more. So much cheaper.


----------



## Combow (Aug 8, 2004)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I am so glad I don't care about sports. That is much as a receiver every year to watch football and you don't even get your team because of new black out rules. I glad I love movies more. So much cheaper.


Well I love sports but not enough to pay over 200 dollars for it. and yea the black out rules are gay... i mean what's the point of NFL sunday Ticket if there are blackout rules... that's why i made up my mind and i'm just gonna get the illegal card


----------



## Dave Carney (Jun 12, 2004)

Coupling that fee with the fact that even you pay it you'll get less then half the games in HD, makes it pretty outrageous in my book. I'd grudgingly pay the $99 a year though if it gave me every game in HD.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

Dave Carney said:


> Coupling that fee with the fact that even you pay it you'll get less then half the games in HD, makes it pretty outrageous in my book. I'd grudgingly pay the $99 a year though if it gave me every game in HD.


I think I remember hearing that CBS/FOX were working to do everything they can to get all the games available in HD this year. Not sure if will happen or not.


----------



## Newshawk (Sep 3, 2004)

Marvin said:


> It would be interesting to see if when they get HD locals up, whether they would black out the HD local broadcasts of NFL football games.


I think that it will work the other way. The ST HD games will be the ones blacked out, not the local broadcasters. Remember, they have the priority in carrage of any sporting event.


----------



## Crystal Pepsi Ball (Jun 29, 2004)

The NFL ST HD channels will be between 719-733, which is *15* channels. I have to assume that the only games that will not be in HD is games that no one will probably watch. We will just have to wait and see the NFL ST schedule when it comes out.


----------



## musicmaker2020 (Apr 19, 2004)

Im not a DirecTV sub but this is total BS. 

Arent these feeds just simulcasts of what is already being broadcast for free Over The Air?

And 99 bucks LOL

Come on someone needs to wake up and smell the coffee. People love their HD but I think that all these fees that keep racking up for us HDTV owners is going to start to backfire.


----------



## k5cc (Nov 23, 2002)

I canceled my NFL subscription yesterday. I get HD OTA feeds from Austin and San
Antonio so will still have plenty of action.


----------



## ravinpat (Jan 20, 2004)

I loved the Ticket for fantasy football, but 219 plus 99 is way to much. I am close enough to the city of philadelphia where I can pick up OTA HD. I just wonder if they will black out the East Coast NY FOX station. If anyone can get a card let me know I am in LOL.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

Anyone wishing to participate in a petition to D*, can go this Forum(note..it would
not be a good idea to start our own..strength in nbrs ya know?.........
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?threadid=539673


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

musicmaker2020 said:


> Im not a DirecTV sub but this is total BS.
> 
> Arent these feeds just simulcasts of what is already being broadcast for free Over The Air?
> 
> ...


Yep, I don't see why they are bending us over. Must be trying to recoup the cost of the new sats.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

RAVINPAT The Eagles suck anyway so why worry about seeing them in HD.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

moonman said:


> Anyone wishing to participate in a petition to D*, can go this Forum(note..it would
> not be a good idea to start our own..strength in nbrs ya know?.........
> http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?threadid=539673


Petition is being sponsered by CPanther95 a moderator with great respect, sign up everybody!!! I did!!!


----------



## Dave Carney (Jun 12, 2004)

I'm in. Thanks for starting the petition. Saves me from writing a letter.


----------



## sojourn (Jan 29, 2004)

If you have the D* HD package you will still see the games offered in HD without needing the Superfan option.

http://www.directv.com/see/landing/nflHD.html

I talked with a D* CSR and I believe her when she says nothing has changed since last year. The superfan deal is for those not getting the HD package from D* or for some of the more "hardcore" fans looking for extra goodies....
Now, How about those Broncos??


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

sojourn said:


> If you have the D* HD package you will still see the games offered in HD without needing the Superfan option.
> 
> http://www.directv.com/see/landing/nflHD.html
> 
> ...


 :nono2: Im sorry but that CSR just filled your ears with a bunch of BS! This is being covered on multiple HD forums, Directv NFLST page and a Yahoo article all confirms that in order to see *"ANY"* HD Sunday Ticket games you will have to pay an additional $99 on top of the normal $218.

-----From Directv website: http://www.directvsports.com/Packages/NFLSundayTicket/SuperFan/ -------

NFL SUNDAY TICKET™ SuperFan is a new optional add-on featuring the most innovative television experience NFL SUNDAY TICKET™ has ever offered, including highly anticipated new feature channels and over 100 games in HD. Discover this truly amazing programming option with revolutionary new ways to watch the best NFL action. It's a must have for NFL SUNDAY TICKET™ customers and fantasy football players.

A subscription to NFL SUNDAY TICKET™ is required to purchase NFL SUNDAY TICKET™ SuperFan.

Over 100 NFL SUNDAY TICKET™ games available in HD during the regular season.† See your favorite teams, players, and key match-ups in crystal clear high-definition for the ultimate NFL game experience. HD broadcasts will appear in the 719-733 channel range. Game selections will be determined weekly and listed on the NFL SUNDAY TICKET™ season schedule and on channels 220 & 774 no later than Thursday of each week.


----------



## carlsbad_bolt_fan (May 18, 2004)

DCSholtis said:


> Well I just re-upped for this year Basic ST+HD ST. Is the price steep?? Yep IMO the ST HD should be included for returning subs but apparently wont be. But having the HD games last year spoiled me to the point I have no plans to cancel. (Early bird discount for returning ST subs stays at $199 or a 4-pay of $49.75). Called earlier to make sure they had me in the system as a returning ST sub (They hadn't so as a result was on the phone for about an hour to get that sorted out. Made sure they corrected the fact that I am in fact a returning ST sub so I could get the returning early-bird then I added the $99 HD part)


Why bother? My bolts are going to be the only team worth watching from the AFC West in HD anyway :lol:

But back to the topic...
Don't think I'm going to spring for the extra HD feeds, if it is indeed extra for those of us who already have DirecTV's HD package. I'm Chargers season ticket holder and go to all the home games anyway. Considering their bye week, I'm only able to take advantage of the ST 10 weeks out of the year anyway. I'll stick with the SD ST package as my wife is a diehard Green Bay fan.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2005)

Keep in mind that $219 is the price for new subscribers. Existing subscribers will get the best price available. Last year, the price was $209 for new subscribers and $179 for renewals. Pricing hasn't been announced for renewals, but it is likely to be $189.

Also keep in mind that the new $99 add-on package includes some other features, including "short cuts" (commercial-free replays showing every play of each ST game in 30 minutes or less) and the "game mix" (multiple games on the same screen). I don't have HDTV, but I might still be interested in the Superfan package just to be able to watch the condensed replays of all those games that are on at the same time.


----------



## ocnier (May 8, 2003)

$99 was too high a price point. I think it is beyond critical mass marketing wise. A more palatable measure would have been something like $20-$25. I think D* will really lose out this 
year. Its just too bad that someone in corporate came up with this arrangement. Oh, well I guarantee when Tagliabue starts getting a lot of complaint letters this will change. I suspect that D* will relook at the offering in order to keep the ticket in house after 2010. The problem is that it is only 2005, so they have too much time to experiment with pricing. This is where I wish E* had been allowed to buy in. Although Charlie is "Cheap Charlie", he would been a good balancing prescence in the sale of the Ticket. As soon as the ticket is shared by more than one provider, then this foolishness in terms of pricing will finally cease. I renewed my ticket, but I simply can't afford $300 for HD, heck $200 is my ceiling in the finality. Unfortunately, we have to suffer for at least 1-2 years while D* experiments with pricing.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

rcoleman111 said:


> Keep in mind that $219 is the price for new subscribers. Existing subscribers will get the best price available. Last year, the price was $209 for new subscribers and $179 for renewals. Pricing hasn't been announced for renewals, but it is likely to be $189.
> 
> Also keep in mind that the new $99 add-on package includes some other features, including "short cuts" (commercial-free replays showing every play of each ST game in 30 minutes or less) and the "game mix" (multiple games on the same screen). I don't have HDTV, but I might still be interested in the Superfan package just to be able to watch the condensed replays of all those games that are on at the same time.


--------
If some rabid fans want these features, let them, however I believe those of
us who also pay extra for D*'s H/D package and S/T, should receive the H/D
games in this pkg. at the cost of this pkg. Also it should be noted that there
is currently NO H/D receivers currently on the market today, that are capable
of using this "interactive" thing!!! I say NO to this unfair surcharge on H/D
programming!


----------



## DCSholtis (Aug 7, 2002)

rcoleman111 said:


> Keep in mind that $219 is the price for new subscribers. Existing subscribers will get the best price available. Last year, the price was $209 for new subscribers and $179 for renewals. Pricing hasn't been announced for renewals, but it is likely to be $189.
> 
> Also keep in mind that the new $99 add-on package includes some other features, including "short cuts" (commercial-free replays showing every play of each ST game in 30 minutes or less) and the "game mix" (multiple games on the same screen). I don't have HDTV, but I might still be interested in the Superfan package just to be able to watch the condensed replays of all those games that are on at the same time.


Renewel price is $199. (4-pay of $49.75). BTW according to Dan Collins over at DBSForums.com his sources tell him that this pricing was pushed but the NFL and NOT D*. Apparently the networks are pushing hard for this type of crappy pricing arrangement so lets a remember that.


----------



## hokieengineer (Jul 31, 2004)

DCSholtis said:


> Renewel price is $199. (4-pay of $49.75). BTW according to Dan Collins over at DBSForums.com his sources tell him that this pricing was pushed but the NFL and NOT D*. Apparently the networks are pushing hard for this type of crappy pricing arrangement so lets a remember that.


Damn you are one hardcore D* sub. What would it take for you not to sub to season ticket? $400? $500? I dont think it really matter to Joe 6-pack who is pushing for the price increase. This just shows you the problem with monopolies. It will be interesting to see what expressvu does with their season ticket package. That might be the cheap way out this season. That is, if you dont mind subbing to canadian tv.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

Smthkd said:


> Petition is being sponsered by CPanther95 a moderator with great respect, sign up everybody!!! I did!!!


--------
Unfortunately they (D*? AVS?) have gagged the Mod there....you will have to
voice your displeasure with D* with your wallet!
http://www.avsforum.com/avs-vb/showthread.php?postid=5627048


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

Petitions have ended because of possible legal issues and AVS wanting to remain neutral, so please subside in sending anything via AVS! Please respect the wishes of the mods @ AVSForum on this! If you want to voice your concerns, do so on your own!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

musicmaker2020 said:


> People love their HD but I think that all these fees that keep racking up for us HDTV owners is going to start to backfire.


Eventually all TV will be high-definition and there won't be any way to charge extra for it. For now, why not just watch the games in standard definition?


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

DCSholtis said:


> Renewel price is $199. (4-pay of $49.75). BTW according to Dan Collins over at DBSForums.com his sources tell him that this pricing was pushed but the NFL and NOT D*. Apparently the networks are pushing hard for this type of crappy pricing arrangement so lets a remember that.


Thanks for the update on the pricing. That's what I paid the first year I subscribed to NFLST.

The NFL doesn't care how much DTV charges for NFLST or what kind of extra services they offer. The league gets a flat fee of $400 million for the 2005 season and then $700 million per year through 2010. DirecTV paid a ton of money to keep the NFLST package exclusive and this is just a way of trying to recoup some of that money.


----------



## Smthkd (Sep 1, 2004)

I understand they want to have exclustivity, but, it really doesn't matter to me! They're having the NFLST exclusively is a marketing game to get more subscribers, but, when you turn around and charge the consumers for your effort to get more subs, thats rediculous! We dont care about exclusiveness, at least I dont! I just want my games in HD!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

Smthkd said:


> I understand they want to have exclustivity, but, it really doesn't matter to me! They're having the NFLST exclusively is a marketing game to get more subscribers, but, when you turn around and charge the consumers for your effort to get more subs, thats rediculous! We dont care about exclusiveness, at least I dont! I just want my games in HD!


I don't care if the games are exclusive, either. But then again, I really don't care if the games are in HD.


----------



## Marvin (Sep 14, 2003)

Newshawk said:


> I think that it will work the other way. The ST HD games will be the ones blacked out, not the local broadcasters. Remember, they have the priority in carrage of any sporting event.


I think you missed my point. The article said that (paraphrasing) "the $99 pack will be the only way to see HD NFL Broadcasts on Directv".

Now, when Directv adds HD locals, if the $99 package really is the "only" way to get HD NFL games on Directv, then wouldn't that mean they would be blacking out the HD local feeds? Because if they don't black them out, then the $99 package isn't the "only" way to see HD games on Directv, now is it?

Since most people dont buy the ST package if all they care about is their local team, and their local teams games are blacked out in HD because they can only be viewed by subing to ST and the $99 package, then there will be a lot of uproar, at least in the first few cities that get HD locals.

Im probably reading way too much into that quote, although it just may be that they haven't even considered this to be a problem since they don't even have HD locals up and running yet, and they'll address this issue when that happens.


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2005)

The HD locals will not be blacked out in favor of the ST feeds. It just doesn't work that way.


----------



## hokieengineer (Jul 31, 2004)

rcoleman111 said:


> The HD locals will not be blacked out in favor of the ST feeds. It just doesn't work that way.


Yea, that would make no sense, and probably goes against a bunch of FCC rules. Imagine if you're in some tornado area and your local channel cuts in with a warning, yet dtv has your local channel blacked out.  Aint gonna happen.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

Smthkd said:


> Petitions have ended because of possible legal issues and AVS wanting to remain neutral, so please subside in sending anything via AVS! Please respect the wishes of the mods @ AVSForum on this! If you want to voice your concerns, do so on your own!


Very typical of D*. I see they haven't changed. Control through fear.


----------



## hoopsbwc34 (Aug 13, 2002)

What do you need to become a new sub?... maybe that's the answer for me. Wait for the free Sunday ticket offer, close my account and start as a new sub. Argh....


----------



## nuzzy (Aug 29, 2004)

This type of crap that D* is pulling led me to cancel my service with them.


----------



## stevesmall (Jul 28, 2004)

nuzzy said:


> This type of crap that D* is pulling led me to cancel my service with them.


I was on the fence about keeping Sunday ticket, Well guess what? i just jumped off the fence! i will not be buying sunday ticket this year, a 40% increase (roughly) is way too much, I go to at least 6 home games a year (EAGLES) and enjoyed sunday ticket but it is just ridiculous, ill still have espn, fox and will see at least 4 games a week minimum, the 99 dollar hd addon was a slap in the face to all of the loyal subs. Seeya Sunday ticket. Ill just have to get to know my wife again :hurah:


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

if you are unhappy by all of this then visit www.nohdtax.com

Enough said.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

A new petition page....hopes this one does better!!
http://www.nohdtax.com/


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Marvin said:


> Now, when Directv adds HD locals, if the $99 package really is the "only" way to get HD NFL games on Directv, then wouldn't that mean they would be blacking out the HD local feeds? Because if they don't black them out, then the $99 package isn't the "only" way to see HD games on Directv, now is it?


The odds of them actually having the Digital LiL ready to go by football season are very low, besides the fact that they will have to do a recevier and dish changout, so a tech will HAVE to be sent.......So it's a moot point.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

nothing to add other than this pisses me off! 

:grrr:


----------



## acp (Apr 22, 2002)

Just don't subscribe to the NFL Sunday Ticket. That will send a bigger signal than any stupid petition.


----------



## cboylan3 (Jan 26, 2004)

acp said:


> Just don't subscribe to the NFL Sunday Ticket. That will send a bigger signal than any stupid petition.


this is true.

I know a few people that only had D* because of sunday ticket...they are now going to cable or dish


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2005)

acp said:
 

> Just don't subscribe to the NFL Sunday Ticket. That will send a bigger signal than any stupid petition.


Or just watch the games in standard definition.


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

rcoleman111 said:


> Or just watch the games in standard definition.


People at D* are probably laughing their butts off at this "tax" thing. It's not really a tax. It's a price increase and you are not required to pay. Just don't subscribe or like rcoleman said above, watch the games in standard definition.

If providers start charging extra for high definition broadcasts, they will find out very fast that they are playing to a niche market that may not be willing to pay the extra costs. It's quite possible that DirecTV will lose their shirts on this one.

My advice would be to just not give DirecTV the money they want for the high def games. Voting with your wallet is much more effective.


----------



## Greg Bimson (May 5, 2003)

Chris Blount said:


> My advice would be to just not give DirecTV the money they want for the high def games. Voting with your wallet is much more effective.


Corporations only respond to the bottom line. So make sure you call DirecTV, or better yet, snail mail DirecTV, the reasons why you will not respond to their bottom line.


----------



## ramcm7 (Aug 1, 2002)

Over/under proposition bet:

The number of D* subscribers who sign up for the premium HD NFLST service will/will not exceed the final subscriber total for Voom (~46k?)

Even with the "outrage" here, I'd still bet the over.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> If providers start charging extra for high definition broadcasts,


I hate to say this, but I think this will be the rule rather than the exception. I would be willing to bet that once D* gets locals up in HD they will be at an extra charge. They have to pay for the satellites and bandwidth somehow.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Small population poll of the 2 D* subscribers I know personally that have the NFLST both said they would NOT be paying the additional $99 for HD. Many times it seems the games they wanted to watch in HD were "blacked out" locally and only available via OTA antenna anyway so why pay $99 for something that ends up being available free via antenna anyway.....


----------



## aristotlewilde (Oct 11, 2004)

I called D* to complain. My cries for help fell on deaf ears and was basically told that since D* were the only ones that offer NFL in HD that I could jump in a lake and take my Comcast with no Sunday Ticket with me.

I took some advice from some others and called back the next day to take my service down to the bare minimum for the summer to offset the Sunday Ticket increase. 

Wouldn't you know it, without even feigning a fight, the rep gave me $20 credit for 6 months to offset this extra $$.

So what if I'm not changing the world by signing a petition, at least I'll be enjoying the Superfan pack without being raped in the rear for $99.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2005)

aristotlewilde said:


> Wouldn't you know it, without even feigning a fight, the rep gave me $20 credit for 6 months to offset this extra $$.


Sometimes it just depends on what rep you talk to. When I switched to DirecTV in 2003, the first rep I spoke to refused to give me the two months of free service that was advertised on the grounds that I wasn't technically a new customer, even though I had never paid a nickel for DirecTV service (I had signed up for DirecTV a few years before, but had to return the equipment after a couple of weeks because it didn't work properly). I refused to take no for an answer and managed to get a "supervisor" to agree to give me a rebate that amounted to about 80% of what the advertised deal called for. When I decided to add the premium channels to my subscription a couple of days later, another rep gave me an even better deal - a credit that amounted to more than the value of the two free months of basic service.


----------



## jpurkey (May 15, 2003)

Mike D-CO5 said:


> I am so glad I don't care about sports. That is much as a receiver every year to watch football and you don't even get your team because of new black out rules. I glad I love movies more. So much cheaper.


Yeah, I don't even watch the free games on FOX/CBS unless the Redskins make the playoffs and it's been a long time since that has happened. I couldn't imagine paying to watch sports.

Just out of curiosity though, does the no-audio HD broadcast include Closed Captioning? I'm wondering how they can even do a no-audio version. Is it on a different channel? I hope not because two channels for each HD game seems like a waste of bandwidth.


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

What is a no-audio HD broadcast? Do I need to subscribe to the NFLST to get it?


----------



## bills976 (Jun 30, 2002)

Speaking from the perspective of an SD subscriber...

I don't have an HD set and don't plan on purchasing one in the forseeable future. Why should I have to pay for satellite upgrades that will not benefit me, nor the majority of DirecTV subs? It's good to see them taking the initiative on HD but quite honestly if I can't take advantage of the service I don't want to pay for it. This won't be a popular opinion around here but that's how I feel. It's nice to see a company implementing a sort of "toll road" system on the people who actually use the service as opposed to taxing those who will not be taking advantage.

Being in the #1 DMA my bills have gone to subsidize the launch of LIL for the rest of the country for the past few years that I have had DirecTV and Dish. The operation and maintenance of those spotbeam satellites are not cheap, yet I'm paying for them even though I cannot take advantage. Same situation here except they're passing the bills along to the people who are actually utilizing the service.

Take a look at it this way - your $220 pays for the content. If you want the HD, you're going to have to ante up the $99 to pay for the infrastructure necessary to "enhance" the content you're already paying for. At least DirecTV gives you the option to pay for HD, with Dish, Charlie and Schwimmer would make the decision for you and say that the $99 would be too much to pay.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

> What is a no-audio HD broadcast? Do I need to subscribe to the NFLST to get it?


The no-audio HD pak is an additional group of sub-channels on D*, which also includes stereo-only, left-channel (red) only, and right-channel (white) only. In addition, subs with HTs can sign up for the 5.1 medley which gives sports audiophiles the ability to rotate among the 5 primary and secondary audio channels with or without the .1. Only those HT owners using optical or digital audio inputs will be able to enjoy the full panoply of audio options.


----------



## Msguy (May 23, 2003)

HD stands for High Dollars $ .


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Take the games you are interested in watching, now subtract the ones you can't get on your locals or not in blackouts. That's what you get on NFLST. Don't be surprised if you are spending $100 per game. Last year I watched only 2 games on NFLST HD. Nothing on SD. 

Cancelled!


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2005)

DonLandis said:


> Take the games you are interested in watching, now subtract the ones you can't get on your locals or not in blackouts. That's what you get on NFLST. Don't be surprised if you are spending $100 per game. Cancelled!


Not true. Most of the games I watch are not the ones on local TV. Even if I only watch the one game each week that involves my favorite out-of-market team, the cost is about $15/game, even after subtracting the games that are on local TV. And that doesn't count other games of interest - e.g., games of division rivals. Renewed!


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

DirecTV is listening, remember to sign the petition at http://www.nohdtax.com


----------



## acp (Apr 22, 2002)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> DirecTV is listening, remember to sign the petition at http://www.nohdtax.com


 Oh please...quit spaming the forums with this junk :nono2:


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Chris Blount said:


> People at D* are probably laughing their butts off at this "tax" thing. It's not really a tax. It's a price increase and you are not required to pay. Just don't subscribe or like rcoleman said above, watch the games in standard definition.


'Nuff said.


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Chris Blount said:


> People at D* are probably laughing their butts off at this "tax" thing. It's not really a tax. It's a price increase and you are not required to pay.


I guess they are not laughing anymore Chris.

*From: Bob Marsocci 
Vice President, Communications 
DIRECTV, Inc.

"We have heard from several customers and we have listened to their concerns. As a result, we are reducing the price of the SuperFan option from $99 to $49 for existing DIRECTV NFL Sunday Ticket subscribers who renew their Sunday Ticket subscription for this season on or before August 31." *

Thank you to the 1,200 people that signed the petition at http://www.nohdtax.com its not the solution we want, we we made them budge!

If you feel that $49 is still too much the petition is still open. And the media is taking an interest in this issue as well. http://www.nohdtax.com


----------



## juan ellitinez (Jan 31, 2003)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> I guess they are not laughing anymore Chris.
> 
> *From: Bob Marsocci
> Vice President, Communications
> ...


I think it was the lack of subscribers that forced them to change. I don't think anybody would pay attention to some lame unconfirmable on line poll


----------



## Scott Greczkowski (Mar 21, 2002)

Yup  The poll was getting picked up by a number of news media sites, and I have also done interviews with a few other outlets which have not run yet.

Should be interesting in 2 weeks as I will be meeting with DirecTV. Hope I am still on the christmas card list.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

My insider at D*TV mgmt. claims that the polls had very little to do with the pricing issue - it came about as a result of over 2800 phone cancellations for Sunday Ticket due to the price increase. They forecast over 10,000 (net) cancellations were going to happen, and quickly regrouped and responded.

I toiled over making the same decision. At $49, it's still too high, but for maybe one more year, it will be tolerable. As far as I'm concerned, other than the HD broadcasts, you can trash all the other toys and games in the SuperFan package - I have 0 interest in that stuff.

Next year, with OTA, national HD feeds, local HD, and other channels, my guess is that ST will be history in this household.


----------



## Dave Carney (Jun 12, 2004)

They are still jacking it to $99 a year from now? Probably.


----------



## larrystotler (Jun 6, 2004)

Scott Greczkowski said:


> I guess they are not laughing anymore Chris.


Must say I am impressed. I wasn't expecting them to cave anytime soon. The real issue tho is that fact that the HD receivers are unable to make use of the Superfan abilities more than anything else. Good luck with getting them to make it a permanent thing tho.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

I am not a NFLST subscriber but I think this model will continue to backfire bigtime on them. How many people would be willing to pay extra for HBO-HD or Showtime-HD? It should be included in the price of the ST. Not one person I know with a ST subscription is going to opt for the HD package.


----------



## ravinpat (Jan 20, 2004)

Hey I just checked my acct online and they don't have a place where you can subcribe to the superfan package, I was just curious to see if they had lowered the price to 49.00. However I still wouldn't pay 49 extra just to watch the games in HD.


----------



## moonman (Oct 27, 2004)

ravinpat said:


> Hey I just checked my acct online and they don't have a place where you can subcribe to the superfan package, I was just curious to see if they had lowered the price to 49.00. However I still wouldn't pay 49 extra just to watch the games in HD.[/QUOTYeah, I noticed that too...I guess they want me to call and beg....FAT chance of that...I will just cancel
> S/T on line now...


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> My insider at D*TV mgmt. claims that the polls had very little to do with the pricing issue - it came about as a result of over 2800 phone cancellations for Sunday Ticket due to the price increase. They forecast over 10,000 (net) cancellations were going to happen, and quickly regrouped and responded.
> 
> I toiled over making the same decision. At $49, it's still too high, but for maybe one more year, it will be tolerable. As far as I'm concerned, other than the HD broadcasts, you can trash all the other toys and games in the SuperFan package - I have 0 interest in that stuff.
> 
> Next year, with OTA, national HD feeds, local HD, and other channels, my guess is that ST will be history in this household.


When I called to cancel (I also did the poll), I told the lady to make a note on my account that the only reason I was cancelling was because they decided to make the HD ST $100 more.

Also, since I get CBS-HD E/W, Fox-HD E, and my local OTA Fox-HD and CBS-HD I don't see much need for ST this year. I will miss watching the Saints choke it up but I can always go to my fav. bar to see that.


----------



## hdtvfan0001 (Jul 28, 2004)

n8dagr8 said:


> When I called to cancel (I also did the poll), I told the lady to make a note on my account that the only reason I was cancelling was because they decided to make the HD ST $100 more.
> 
> Also, since I get CBS-HD E/W, Fox-HD E, and my local OTA Fox-HD and CBS-HD I don't see much need for ST this year. I will miss watching the Saints choke it up but I can always go to my fav. bar to see that.


I believe you. Apparently all the CSRs aren't up to speed on the price reduction to $49.

If you still want it, you can call the 800-600-8977 retention number, and tell them you'll do the auto renewal for ST if you get the $49 Superfan price.

Not sure how much you'll miss with the Saints this year anyway...just kidding. I love New Orleans.


----------



## n8dagr8 (Aug 14, 2004)

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Not sure how much you'll miss with the Saints this year anyway...just kidding. I love New Orleans.


I can go ahead and tell you how it will go...."Man, the Saints should win this game with ease"...Saints 6 Opponent 42...."Man, the Saints are going to get slaughtered"....Saint 49 Opponent 5 (that's right, Aaron Brooks stumbled into his own endzone)

This years moto is "You gotta have faith"...commercial 
or better quality link

I may call that number and see if they will just give it to me (not worth the extra $50 to me and not worth it if it's not in HD). I am out of contract so I do have something to work with.


----------



## Lord Vader (Sep 20, 2004)

Good luck getting it for no charge. I called and *****ed, and the CSR wouldn't budge off the $49 price. When I threatened to cancel my entire NFL ST altogether, he replied, "That's your choice, sir."

And get this--when I asked him why I should pay for something that was essentially free last year, he told me "it was just a trial run last year to see how the service went."


----------



## wipeout (Jul 15, 2003)

I don't know why you folks just don't cancel the ticket and be done with it. DirecTV has a monopoly on this thing and can do whatever they want. Hit them in the wallet instead of signing petitions and calling customer service to complain.


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2005)

wipeout said:


> I don't know why you folks just don't cancel the ticket and be done with it.


Because I like watching the games, that's why. I don't have HDTV anyway, so it really doesn't matter to me if there is an extra charge for it. It might even be worth paying the extra $49 to get the commercial-free replays of all games.


----------

